# Rage sux



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

I put a SMACKDOWN on this buck with a 2 blade Rage Hypodermic at 30 yards and I'm so disappointed! The arrow passed completely through the deer and stuck in a tree, and when I pulled it out....it was STILL sharp! I was looking forward to a sparse blood trail and spending big dollars replacing the blades. Instead, I had blood all over the place and put the arrow right back in the quiver. Does anyone think I should call Rage and complain?? Just kidding, I'm not a hater...Thanks TrekJeff for coming out to help me drag this deer. And to all you QDM guys...I manage MY property, MY way...


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm not much of a pot stirrer, but that other Rage thread got me fired up


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

My,

That looks like a heart shot if I ever saw one!

Old Fred


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats. (I don't care what broadhead someone wants to use) There is a 5 point buck with the exact same rack running around by me. I had check your location to see if you might of got him.


----------



## mr.cj (Oct 6, 2007)

ive killed alot of deer using the 2 blade rage they have always been pass throws and the deer have gone no more then 40 yards. untill this year made a perfect 20 yard broad side shot double lunge hit on a buck and the arrow did not pass through,the deer only ran 50 yards. not knocking rage thet are a good broad head ,just a little stumped on why no pass through? only thing i can say was a thougher deer!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i shot 2 this year with 2 blade rage.both lung shot..both pass threws..both in freezer.


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Boils down to shot execution, just like any other broadhead. My brother, my buddy and my dad all shot bucks within the last week, none of them went over sixty yards.My buddy Dale was shooting the new Hypdermic, total devastation !

Sent from my VS910 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

The Rage Hypodermic may quite possibly be theeir beat head ever.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

The Rage Hypodermic may quite possibly be their best head ever. He was actually a 6 point, but when I shot him, i could only see his main beams which made him look like a big spike


----------



## swamptrekker (May 5, 2013)

The regular Rages suck on quartering shots. Have had two deflect off ribcage on them. And shooting Monster MR6 so no lack of energy. Broadside seem fine and big holes.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

Ive shot em quartering away before without issues


----------



## baber (Jun 16, 2004)

Shot an 8pt last night, 23 yards and the shot was high and back. I think the ice build-up on the bow may have affected the shot cause I did not hit where I was aiming. Found first blood and backed out for the night, found him this AM 70 yards from where I shot him. Rage Hypodermic.


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

My 9 yo nephew shot his first deer last Friday with a 2 blade Rage. Very disappointed!!! He wanted to track his 1st ever deer using blood trail. He couldn't because the buck ran 20 yds and fell over. No tracking!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Daughter shot this last night


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

mydogisscout said:


> I put a SMACKDOWN on this buck with a 2 blade Rage Hypodermic at 30 yards and I'm so disappointed! The arrow passed completely through the deer and stuck in a tree, and when I pulled it out....it was STILL sharp! I was looking forward to a sparse blood trail and spending big dollars replacing the blades. Instead, I had blood all over the place and put the arrow right back in the quiver. Does anyone think I should call Rage and complain?? Just kidding, I'm not a hater...Thanks TrekJeff for coming out to help me drag this deer. And to all you QDM guys...I manage MY property, MY way...



Good times, although my new set of rage do suck...havn't had a shooter in range yet....lol


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Man I may have to get some, the hypodermics the best? I just use Muzzys


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

First congrats on the buck! Ya know I use the original two blade rage and I had mixed results the first deer I shot was a dead deer running only made it 40yds the second deer I shot with um I never found tracked it for 5miles and nothing! The third time I thought to myself I will give myself this last broad head to make my final decision on wether or not they were good, well my dumb a## misfired into the dirt and jack the tip all up! So I figured I would not shoot them again I always had a problem with bands that hold the blades down. But that was years ago. so this year I decided to give them a second try and I got the hypodermics and so far I would agree they are the best yet. The shock collar design is great! Unfortunately I have yet to turn any red. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

MontcalmCounty said:


> Man I may have to get some, the hypodermics the best? I just use Muzzys


Nothing wrong with muzzy, I still carry one arrow for stalking tipped with a muzzy...stalking with a rage runs the risk of the blades deploying in debris while walking, at least the set I have with the rubber o-rings does.


----------

